# Duramat Flooring



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Anyone used this for a garage floor? Thinking of using it but looking for other ideas/recommendations.

Seems OK, probably looking at £350 for the flooring itself.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

ardandy said:


> Anyone used this for a garage floor? Thinking of using it but looking for other ideas/recommendations.
> 
> Seems OK, probably looking at £350 for the flooring itself.


Any links/pics?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

https://duramat.co.uk


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Also got mototile who do similar.

Not got it myself but is on my next summer to do list once were settled in the new house and wedding is out of the way and i can justify spending money on doing the garage up


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

They will send you a couple of samples, I have a couple.
Umming and arring between them and mototile.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

The duramat tiles look good, and they seem like quite a good price. You can also buy singles quite easily if you are a bit short. 

I'm close to the flooring stage in my garage refurb and these are definitely a contender.


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

can't wait to get my flooring down, thinking of going with duramat as they have the bulk sale pack


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383782&page=3
post #25


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes! Mine actually arrived this week and I started fitting it last night. 😁

Only slight niggle they rave about their tiles being 50cm X 50cm, one joint edge to just inside the inner other edge, however mine at 49.5cm x 49.5cm.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

If you want a sleeker finish go for porcelain garage tile like these

https://www.directtilewarehouse.com...MIkKCLra6B1wIVHl8ZCh3Segk3EAQYASABEgJAdPD_BwE

Cost should be around the same for the materials


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

craigblues said:


> Yes! Mine actually arrived this week and I started fitting it last night. 😁
> 
> Only slight niggle they rave about their tiles being 50cm X 50cm, one joint edge to just inside the inner other edge, however mine at 49.5cm x 49.5cm.


Mind and post some pics. :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Will do once complete, at the moment you can’t see the half I’ve done as moved everything over on top of them to then do the other half. 😂


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm only a few miles from Duramat HQ, so the 60 tile single garage pack in black is only £180, if you collect and pay with real money. Too goood a deal to turn down as everything else seems to work out at £400+.

Just collected mine so will add some pictures and a write up asap.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you link to the one you got on their site? The one for £180. 

Why’s it so much cheaper?


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

Either checker plate:-

https://duramat.co.uk/product/checkerplate-black/

Or coin top:-

https://duramat.co.uk/product/discplate-black/

£3 each for 60 with the ramps thrown in for free.

I guess they are cheaper as the black tiles are made from recycled material, whereas the coloured tiles are made from virgin material.

No postage cost either.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I was offered £280 for the 6m x 4m pack. I think that’s 90.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'd love garage tiles but according to the tile calculator on mototile I would need 617 tiles so its far far too expensive


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Moaning your garage is too big isn’t going to get any sympathy!

Are you sure you’ve got the measurements right? If not it must be a 5 Car a garage or something.


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

617 (333mm x 333mm) tiles would almost cover a 10m x 7m garage. Approx. cost £1600.

That's a hangar not a garage!

Duramat would need approx. 280 (500mm x 500mm). Approx. cost £1120.

Maybe just carpet tile to reduce costs.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

ardandy said:


> Moaning your garage is too big isn't going to get any sympathy!
> 
> Are you sure you've got the measurements right? If not it must be a 5 Car a garage or something.





ZapCity said:


> 617 (333mm x 333mm) tiles would almost cover a 10m x 7m garage. Approx. cost £1600.
> 
> That's a hangar not a garage!
> 
> ...


It is approx 10M x 8M in size, its a decent size, just saying I would like the tiles but dont think I could justify the cost, I currently have it painted grey


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been looking at doing the floor in my garage ever since we moved into our house in 2012, always seemed like there was something else that needed doing first....

I've looked at most of the popular options and was going to go with Mototile, but have finally taken the plunge and have actually gone with Swisstrax/Ribtrax

https://www.swisstrax.com/flooring-tiles/ribtrax/

I have all the tiles now, going for a black and grey checkerboard pattern, planning on attempting to put them down at the weekend. I'm not known for my DIY skills, so see how we go! :lol:

Ended up going the Swisstrax/Ribtrax route in the end, mainly due to watching Matt from Obsessed Garage on Youtube and seeing his garage builds.

I'll post up some pictures once it's done :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Only trouble I see with that is when dirt etc gets stuck in the slats. How do you get it out?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Only trouble I see with that is when dirt etc gets stuck in the slats. How do you get it out?


Yes, I was originally concerned, but it seems easily vacuumed out and I like the fact that water can fall between the slats and evaporate, rather than sit on the tiles themselves.

As I say, seeing it documented on Obsessed garage and his experience with it were the deciding factor for me, hopefully i've made the right decision, been thinking about it long enough! :wall: :lol:


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

Scoobr said:


> Yes, I was originally concerned, but it seems easily vacuumed out and I like the fact that water can fall between the slats and evaporate, rather than sit on the tiles themselves.
> 
> As I say, seeing it documented on Obsessed garage and his experience with it were the deciding factor for me, hopefully i've made the right decision, been thinking about it long enough! :wall: :lol:


I have been looking at floors for ages and still can't make up my mind!

Do you have a link to where you bought the Swisstrax, as I can only see the USA site.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

noidea0 said:


> I have been looking at floors for ages and still can't make up my mind!
> 
> Do you have a link to where you bought the Swisstrax, as I can only see the USA site.


No problem, UK agent is http://www.galaperformance.co.uk

Person I dealt with was Ryan Bracha ([email protected]) , nice guy, really helpful.


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

noidea0 said:


> Thank you


No problem :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

No online prices. Don’t like that!

How much for what space are you paying?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

ardandy said:


> No online prices. Don't like that!
> 
> How much for what space are you paying?


£620 for 18 square metres (4.9 x 3.6 metres), including ramps for front of garage and delivery.

incidentally, Mototile worked out more at £680, including ramps and pallet delivery (£45)


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Duramat is £280 pickup for 6m x 4m inc ramps.


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

euge07 said:


> It is approx 10M x 8M in size, its a decent size, just saying I would like the tiles but dont think I could justify the cost, I currently have it painted grey


10mx8m - cool garage euge07!! :thumb:

I can see why you have it painted!!


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

10.2m x 6.7m of Ecotiles. Been down a few years now and still like new. The grey ones however are prone to marks from hot tyres sitting on them


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

47p2 said:


> 10.2m x 6.7m of Ecotiles. Been down a few years now and still like new. The grey ones however are prone to marks from hot tyres sitting on them


that is a garage to be proud of pal:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

just ordered their duratile flooring, can't wait to get it down


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

JwilliamsM said:


> just ordered their duratile flooring, can't wait to get it down


Looking forward to your updates.

Probably going to be my next purchase for the garage.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

47p2 - great garage space you have there mate.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

JwilliamsM said:


> just ordered their duratile flooring, can't wait to get it down


This done yet?


----------



## ZapCity (Sep 5, 2010)

ZapCity said:


> I'm only a few miles from Duramat HQ, so the 60 tile single garage pack in black is only £180, if you collect and pay with real money. Too goood a deal to turn down as everything else seems to work out at £400+.
> 
> Just collected mine so will add some pictures and a write up asap.


Finally finished my garage. The Duramat was a breeze to fit and is great value.

Had exactly the right amount with just a few spare bits left over.

If you want some good value flooring I'd recommend.

Some pics in the garage thread here: - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=405058


----------

